# The Little Bird That Could



## RedGinger (Jan 20, 2012)

Little Myra, a chickadee, flew into the  window and landed below the window seat, on the roof.  I grabbed a  broom to scoot her closer, as I could not reach her.  She grabbed onto  the broom, which was unexpected and really sweet, and I got her inside.  I took her outside and made her a  little shelter.  I went to get her some bird food, and she had already  left.  It took her about fifteen minutes to fully recover from her  accident


----------



## RedGinger (Jan 20, 2012)

Here she is:


----------



## RedGinger (Jan 20, 2012)

Hi there!


----------



## RedGinger (Jan 20, 2012)

My feathers are a bit ruffled, but I'm all puffed up from the cold.


----------



## RedGinger (Jan 20, 2012)

Cute, tiny claws.


----------



## RedGinger (Jan 20, 2012)

Shelter


----------



## RedGinger (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm feeling a little better.  Can I get some of that Soothing Syrup for my headache, or maybe a glass of Coco Mariani?


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 20, 2012)

> ORIGINAL: RedGinger
> 
> Little Myra, a chickadee, flew into the window and landed below the window seat, on the roof. I grabbed a broom to scoot her closer, as I could not reach her. She grabbed onto the broom, which was unexpected and really sweet, and I got her inside. I took her outside and made her a little shelter. I went to get her some bird food, and she had already left. It took her about fifteen minutes to fully recover from her accident
> 
> ...


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 20, 2012)

You saved that bird's life Laur! Rock on!! []


----------



## RedGinger (Jan 20, 2012)

Thanks, Charlie! I had to help her.


----------



## RedGinger (Jan 20, 2012)

I wouldn't have stopped to take that first pic, but I thought she was gone.


----------



## Jim (Jan 20, 2012)

Way to go, Laur. I love birds, and it's always nice when we can help them out. A few years ago, we had a little English sparrow knock himself out when he flew into a porch post on his way to one of our feeders. I guess his avian GPS wasn't working that day [] When I looked out, he was lying on his back with his feet up. My first thought was "Crap, he's dead", but we went out to check on him. He was very much alive, and after a few minutes in my wife's hand, he blinked his eyes, shook his feathers and took flight. We were glad he was OK, and it was cool to get to spend a few minutes with him.

 Those pictures of the chickadee are great. They're cute little birds, but can be quite scrappy with each other when fighting over a feeder spot. They're fun to watch.  ~Jim


----------



## RedGinger (Jan 20, 2012)

I love their "Chickadeedeedee!" song.  It is cool to get to hold and see one up close.  I saw my first owl last week and that was a neat experience.


----------



## RedGinger (Jan 20, 2012)

Here's an owl in the window story.  BTW, good of you and your wife to help out, Jim.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 20, 2012)

Nice Save on the little chickadee, They can get real tame, I used to feed them at work, They will land on your hand if you try it long enough,


----------



## Poison_Us (Jan 21, 2012)

1.......2.......3......


AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAWWWE


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 21, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> Shelter


 
 Well done, Lauren,

 I saw this stopper, just now, and thought of your little chickadee.







From.


----------



## rockbot (Jan 21, 2012)

That is really cute. []


----------



## RedGinger (Jan 24, 2012)

Thanks Rocky, and everyone for your comments.  I'll tell Myra if I see her.  Surface, that bird stopper is really cute!  I love it.


----------



## towhead (Jan 25, 2012)

Chickadees are my favorite!  Great job Laur!  -Julie


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Jan 27, 2012)

Lotta junkos, chickadees and thrushes around this time of year. Our seed sock is usually covered in finches and has to be refilled every two weeks at least.


----------



## RedGinger (Jan 28, 2012)

Thanks, Julie.  It's always fun to watch the birds and learn what species are common in other areas.  The Blue Jays are bullies, but pretty.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 28, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> Thanks, Julie.  It's always fun to watch the birds and learn what species are common in other areas.  The Blue Jays are bullies, but pretty.


 
 That reminds me I have been out of bird seed for a while now,not that they are starving this year.It was 50 here today ! luv it


----------



## Ratzilla (Jan 28, 2012)

The cat was getting real excited until he realized the bird wasn't right on the other side of the monitor screen...


----------



## MIdigger (Jan 29, 2012)

A few captions---
 1-Houston we have a problem
 2-Failure to launch
 3-I am having a really bad day
 4-I have my own problems
 5-Did you see that landing? Awesome!


----------

